# Audiable GFCI receps



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yep P&S has them. They are required on any pump in my town.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Ive heard but never installed one. Sidenote though.. boys at CED told me that GFCIs were about to increase three dollars each with the new UL requirements.. I bought two cases of the new fangled self test ones before they did.


----------



## hotwire480 (Jan 10, 2015)

what do you mean by self test?


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Leviton-...ible-Trip-Alert-White-R02-A7599-0KW/205554694

http://www.legrand.us/passandseymour/gfcis-outlets/audible-alarm/1595traw.aspx


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Im referring to this.. and for the ppl who might find my photography lacking.. new standard set by UL requires a self monitoring GFCI since nobody test them monthly as per manufacturer and UL suggestions.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm waiting till manufacturers decide there is not enough money in plain old receptacle outlets and they all need to have new energy monitoring built into them to stop global warming. $75. Those ones would stop all electricity in the outlet when nothing is plugged in.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm waiting for the taking receptacle incorporating a _woman's_ voice informing us we did it_ wrong_.....~C:laughing:S~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

hotwire480 said:


> what do you mean by self test?



They were not making enough profit on regular GFCIs, so they had to find a another gimmick to increase the price.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

AcidTrip said:


> They were not making enough profit on regular GFCIs, so they had to find a another gimmick to increase the price.


I'm going to be eliminating some gfci outlet receptacles
on jobs starting JAN 2016 . Ohio is adopting the 2014 code 
for residential and since the new afci codes will be 
extended to the kitchens , laundry rooms , dish-washer / 
disposal outlet and need gfci protection , the new afci/gfci 
combo circuit breakers will accommodate these code re-
quirements at once. Will not need the gfci units.

I should only be putting the self test gfci units in the garage ,
bathrooms & unfinished basement areas that are not going
to require AFCI protection. My 2 or 3 outdoor weatherproof 
gfci receptacles are load side protected off either the garage 
or basement panel gfci's.

A typical home I wire would require about 4 or 5 self testing
gfci units.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmmmmm , you don't suppose,,,,,, no,, couldn't be,,,,,,, no way man,,,
that's crazy talk...............


http://www.activistpost.com/2015/12/new-bill-would-allow-british-intelligence-to-hack-childrens-toys-to-spy-on-people-in-their-homes.html


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have about 5 or 6 audible gfci receptacles that I bought years ago. I have used about 4 of the 10. They are not very loud so if they are in a garage or a basement they may not get heard


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

lighterup said:


> I'm going to be eliminating some gfci outlet receptacles
> on jobs starting JAN 2016 . Ohio is adopting the 2014 code
> for residential and since the new afci codes will be
> extended to the kitchens , laundry rooms , dish-washer /
> ...


Ohio also has amendments to the 2014 NEC requirements that were adopted by the Board of Building Standards. You will want to check the Residential Code of Ohio. That is where the amendments are.

Pete


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> Ohio also has amendments to the 2014 NEC requirements that were adopted by the Board of Building Standards. You will want to check the Residential Code of Ohio. That is where the amendments are.
> 
> Pete


Yeah I know them . there are only a few.
* garage door opener outlet receptacles in ceiling do not need
gfci protextion if you use a single yoke outlet receptacle
* sump pump outlet receptacles in basement (unfinshed or not)
can be non gfci protected if you use a single outlet receptacle
(for the pump) and install a gfci protected outlet within 5' of
the pump for general use . ( so nimrods won't unplug pump)
* Carbon Monoxide detectors required outside bedrooms if there is
* gas fired appliances or equipment in building
* attached garage on building


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

If a talking gfi trips in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?

~C:jester:S~


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> If a talking gfi trips in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?
> 
> ~C:jester:S~


:laughing::laughing:Good one, but on a serious note, why did you cross the road?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have about 5 or 6 audible gfci receptacles that I bought years ago. I have used about 4 of the 10. They are *not very loud so if they are in a garage or a basement they may not get heard*


your right, visual strobes should be required above gfi outlets


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

ELECTRICK2 said:


> :laughing::laughing:Good one, but on a serious note, why did you cross the road?












~C:jester:S~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Hmmmmm , you don't suppose,,,,,, no,, couldn't be,,,,,,, no way man,,,
> that's crazy talk...............
> 
> 
> http://www.activistpost.com/2015/12/new-bill-would-allow-british-intelligence-to-hack-childrens-toys-to-spy-on-people-in-their-homes.html


_ah!_ 
so will the gfi's start talking to the toys? or each other? :whistling2:

~CS~:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Two gfi's converse over a hookah 

gfi #1_ "Man i had a bum trip today"_

gfi#2 _'wuzzat 'bout?_'

gfi#1 _'lady backed right into me'_

~C:jester:S~


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I need to make up a sales binder (with pictures :thumbup to sell device upgrades..(for the whole house)
:vs_bananasplit::vs_rocking_banana::vs_clap::vs_cool:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:lol: I need one that sings the overture of 1812 for those 1800W hair dryers Lep

~CS~


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

lighterup said:


> Yeah I know them . there are only a few.
> * garage door opener outlet receptacles in ceiling do not need
> gfci protextion if you use a single yoke outlet receptacle
> * sump pump outlet receptacles in basement (unfinshed or not)
> ...


Those are the amendments for the 2011.

There are going to be additional for the 2014 NEC when it becomes effective for 1, 2 and 3 family dwellings January of 2016.

Pete


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> Those are the amendments for the 2011.
> 
> There are going to be additional for the 2014 NEC when it becomes effective for 1, 2 and 3 family dwellings January of 2016.
> 
> Pete


Do you know what they are Pete?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Roger123 said:


> Do you know what they are Pete?


They just had a board meeting to discuss the 2014 
NEC adoption for Residential applications which would
be active Jan 1 , 2016 , but nothing formal has been 
announced yet.

The exceptions are the same , unless they add more. 
As of right now , they are still posting the 2013 RCO
so what I posted above in previous comment is what
the code ordinance is.

You can look it up on Ohio Board of Building and Standards
and then prompt to E codes.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Roger123 said:


> Do you know what they are Pete?





lighterup said:


> They just had a board meeting to discuss the 2014
> NEC adoption for Residential applications which would
> be active Jan 1 , 2016 , but nothing formal has been
> announced yet.
> ...


I have it on fairly good authority that the 2014 NEC will go into effect as of January 1, 2016 for 1, 2 and 3 family.

A brief summary of the amendments to the 2014 NEC for Ohio (these are in addition to the amendments already in place):

210.8(D) - no GFCI protection required for dishwashers
210.12(A) - no AFCI protection for kitchen receptacle outlets that serve the countertops.
210.64 - expanded to include 3 family dwellings.

These can be found in the proposed rules by the BBS on their website.

Pete


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> I have it on fairly good authority that the 2014 NEC will go into effect as of January 1, 2016 for 1, 2 and 3 family.
> 
> A brief summary of the amendments to the 2014 NEC for Ohio (these are in addition to the amendments already in place):
> 
> ...


Hope your right , but what you just wrote is not there.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

lighterup said:


> Hope your right , but what you just wrote is not there.


It will be when the 2014 goes into effect.

Pete


----------

